# White Crane Spear, Fa Cheung



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 17, 2019)

nice, but why is the lifting part repeated?  it seems a bit out of place with the rest of the form


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 17, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> nice, but why is the lifting part repeated?  it seems a bit out of place with the rest of the form


To which part are you referring?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 19, 2019)

at about 10 sec and 20 sec


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 19, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> at about 10 sec and 20 sec


Do you mean 10 and 50?


----------

